# Wasp broadheads



## redneck56 (Oct 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any luck with Wasp. I am shooting rage but I dont like price. so I thought about trying some Wasp boss. Is that a good choice.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

With my compounds all I use are Wasp broadheads. I'm still on the last of my sadly discontinued 100 grain Hi-Tech Cam Loks, but I have found the Boss SST 100 grain duplicates POI. So being, when I run out of blades for my HTCL's, I'll just switch to the SSTs I've stockpiled. I have 100% confidence in them...

I have had nothing but good luck with Wasp broadheads since I started shooting the original 130 grain Cam Loks in the mid 80's. I've never shed a blade and only twice that I recall when a blade broke upon going through a leg bone...

Last night I killed a 136 & change 5 point with a Wasp HTCL. Posted the pic on the 09' pic thread. Pass through, as is the norm in my experience with Wasps...


----------



## redneck56 (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks, I never have shot them so i thought i needed to ask.And do the boss fly like field points?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

redneck56 said:


> thanks, I never have shot them so i thought i needed to ask.And do the boss fly like field points?


Impossible to say, depends entirely on your bow tune. Despite the advertising lines, I've rarely seen any broadhead duplicate POI with practice point as the longer broadhead changes the FOC...

I can advise that the Wasp Boss SST flies very well, through...


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

Biggest problems i have seen with mecanicals are:

Lack of blood with out a pass through, you will only have a 1/4 to 1/2 inch entry wound.

High angle shots (if the deer turn when you shoot or something similar) I have heard stories of the blades acting like a pivot point and rolling the arrow off the deer rather than entering the hide.

Lack of penitration, the opening of the blades takes away energy. My uncle shot a quite a few ***** using both, fixed blades passed through and left a dead **** right there, mechanicals left a dead **** somewhere in the woods with an arrow in it.

I personally shoot Muzzy fixed blade, always have and have never had any problems, before hunting season I just sight in with my broadheads ( generally the same as my field points until I get out to 50 or 60 yards then the tend to plane and shoot an inch or 2 high.)

All this being said its all in personal preferance I personally would rather not take the risks however many deer have been killed with Wasps, I have seen deer killed with them


----------



## redneck56 (Oct 5, 2009)

I shot a deer with one at 22 yards I didnt get a pass threw and it hardly bleed and that was with the Rage so I sticking to the fixed blade and i dont know whether to buy the Wasp boss SST, or the Wasp Hammer.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

bowinchester said:


> Biggest problems i have seen with mecanicals are:
> 
> Lack of blood with out a pass through, you will only have a 1/4 to 1/2 inch entry wound.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you're talking about. Wasp Boss SST and Cam Loks are fixed blade....


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I shot wasp my first year of bowhunting and liked the broadhead but didn't like how the blades went in. I don't know what different variations they have, but the one's I shot were complete garbage at holding the blades in. I shot rages for a year and was very happy with them. I don't know how people don't get pass throughs on good shots... I have shot Muzzy's for years and never really had an issue with them. They're cheap and I love how the blades lock in. I'm back to shooting them again. Can't beat the price and they really penetrate well. Nice holes too.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

NDTerminator said:


> Not sure what you're talking about. Wasp Boss SST and Cam Loks are fixed blade....


my mistake I didnt look into it i guess. the only wasp i have seen have been mechanicals and when he said he was making the switch from rages i just assumed


----------

